# NetBSD 4.0 and Perl



## batence (May 17, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am running NetBSD os and can't  install perl script for using sysinfo right at my eggdrop. I have install perl from pkgsrc and dont work, after I have download and install perl, but when I type !sysinfo in irc eggdrop tells me "Perl script is not executable or doesn't exist." but when I try to run local this perl script from eggdrop/scripts dir, nbsd tells me:

$ ./sysinfo278.10.pl
Argument "" isn't numeric in multiplication (*) at ./sysinfo278.10.pl line 600.
Hostname: nt001 - OS: NetBSD 4.0/i386 - CPU: 4 x AMD Duron (686-class), 1798.39 MHz, id 0x681 - Processes: 53 - Uptime: 21h 11m - Users: 2 - Load Average: 0.00 - Memory Usage: 0.00MB/511.56MB (0.00%) - Disk Usage: 3.58GB/17.46GB (20.50%)
$


So my cpu is 1x not 4x and this memory usage is impossible, here I see my perl not work righ. What can I do? Please for advice


----------



## Oko (May 17, 2009)

batence said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, I am running NetBSD os and can't  install perl script for using sysinfo right at my eggdrop. I have install perl from pkgsrc and dont work, after I have download and install perl, but when I type !sysinfo in irc eggdrop tells me "Perl script is not executable or doesn't exist." but when I try to run local this perl script from eggdrop/scripts dir, nbsd tells me:


Up to here I thought you had a permission problem. 


```
chmod +x  my_perscript.pl
```



			
				batence said:
			
		

> $ ./sysinfo278.10.pl
> Argument "" isn't numeric in multiplication (*) at ./sysinfo278.10.pl line 600.
> Hostname: nt001 - OS: NetBSD 4.0/i386 - CPU: 4 x AMD Duron (686-class), 1798.39 MHz, id 0x681 - Processes: 53 - Uptime: 21h 11m - Users: 2 - Load Average: 0.00 - Memory Usage: 0.00MB/511.56MB (0.00%) - Disk Usage: 3.58GB/17.46GB (20.50%)
> $



After this I think you might have a problem with script itself.

Did you use stable pkgsrc? I would think that Perl should work flawlessly on 
NetBSD 4.0.


----------



## batence (May 18, 2009)

I migrate to NetBSD 5.0 and yes, I have ask at irc.perl #perl about this, they call me the problem is from script. Thanks.


----------

